# Exhaust Tip Welded on



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

if you can find one like that then yes i can be welded on. It shouldn't cost too much depending on your local muffler shops. All they'd have to do is cut a small part off the tip thats on there now since it's pointed down and just weld it on there.. I'd say make a couple phone calls for prices unless you own a welder or know someone that does.

Off topic i like those rims on that z spec cruze they are nice.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Check out the pics on my page. I have a dual exhaust which the ran under the bumper with tips. Im sure an exhaust shop and do the same for you.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Check out the pics on my page. I have a dual exhaust which the ran under the bumper with tips. Im sure an exhaust shop and do the same for you.


Dude that looks so sexy! How much did it costs and how good does it sound?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

COst me $380 for the muffler, tips, and install. IT sounds great. You tube cruze and flowmaster 80 series.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Double Wall Angle Cut Stainless Steel Exhaust Tip, MBRP Double Wall Tips


----------

